# Acoustic with a Bigsby...since when?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I really must get out more often... kqoct

I just bought a Bryan Adams CD (_Unplugged_) and the guitar he is playing on the cover of the CD is a *flat top acoustic with a Bigsb*y (or similar).

I have never seen an acoustic with a Bigsby style trem.

Have these been around on stock guitars for a long time, or this a custom mod done for him?

Live and learn.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I seem to remember Martin had an aluminum guitar with a Bigsby in the 90s. Can't find a picture though. I remember either Peavey or Ibanez doing something similar too. Doesn't seem like it would be a difficult mod to do. I think it might play hell with the guitars sustain an/or unamplified sound though.

Matt


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I believe the guitar was a jumbo Guild that he had modified-I wonder if it still exists and is intact


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

i would like to see a picture of that.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the peavey one wasn't a bigsby, it was a moving bridge style trem. worked great, but the acoustic tone left a lot to be desired.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlackMerde said:


> i would like to see a picture of that.


Here ias a link to a pic:

http://www.cduniverse.com/images.as...image=front&title=Bryan+Adams+-+Unplugged+DVD


Dave


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

Definitely a custom mod. 
Well, the end block inside the lower bout should help in a way to secure those wood screws, but I'm not sure if any fasteners is needed at the top to get the mechanism working? If it does, I think the tone bars below the X bracing will be in the way. 

If it works, I guess this Bigsby got to be thinner than usual. Just how thick an acoustic guitar bridge can be? Height Lost. Maybe he got the neck angle increased a couple of degree. Think Gretsch's tail piece with Bigsby.

Damn it. It's a Guild, man. 
Well, he got the money, I got the heartache.


----------

